# Kim Woojin at Medellin



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Ugh take my money. If Kim Woojin switched it must be good right? Can’t wait for the videos! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cekkmt (Nov 29, 2013)

He’s shooting a Hoyt epik riser.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Honestly, that is incredible shooting. Almost superhuman. Which immediately makes me realize it has very little to do with the equipment he was using. I don't think I've ever correlated anyone's success in this sport with a change in equipment. But then, if I miss the 10 I don't ever look at my bow as the problem either. That's a mindset that is very counterproductive in this sport IMO. Kinda like getting a new hairstyle to take the attention off the 30 pounds you need to lose.


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

Most of the last few rounds by the men in their knockouts, have been at an insane level. Woojin, woo seok, Brady and Sjef were just banging in 30 after 30 fairly consistently and with the very real possibility that a 29 will lose you the set.

I don't recall a competition where the standard is this high. The Korean men's team alone have white washed through the rounds with the lowest end being a 57.
I think we're seeing a definite ratcheting up of scores by many archers this year, 700 will be broken by 2 or 3 archers this year I would predict. 

In answer to what poundage Woojin shoots, he 2ad interviewed last year and I believe he said 53lb.


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

limbwalker said:


> Kinda like getting a new hairstyle to take the attention off the 30 pounds you need to lose.


ROFL John - damn you figured my tricks out !


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

tooold said:


> In his match against Xu Zhiwei at Medellin World Cup, Kim Woojin shot only one arrow outside the X. Is this a record? Unbelievable shooting in any case. While on the subject of Kim Woojin, he is shooting the new MK Korea Zest limbs which replace the Veracity limbs and what looks like the Chinese Python Chaser riser. Its been a long time since he used anything other than a GMX riser. Chris, could you confirm this and perhaps determine what weight limbs he is using and his holding weight?


Do you have a link? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

limbwalker said:


> Honestly, that is incredible shooting. Almost superhuman. Which immediately makes me realize it has very little to do with the equipment he was using. I don't think I've ever correlated anyone's success in this sport with a change in equipment. But then, if I miss the 10 I don't ever look at my bow as the problem either. That's a mindset that is very counterproductive in this sport IMO. Kinda like getting a new hairstyle to take the attention off the 30 pounds you need to lose.


This is why the pro-shooters business model works on... some of us...


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I bet he smells great too. :wink:

Might be something to shooting "Zestfully" clean after all.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

limbwalker said:


> I bet he smells great too. :wink:
> 
> Might be something to shooting "Zestfully" clean after all.


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

tooold said:


> <snipit> and what looks like the Chinese Python Chaser riser. Its been a long time since he used anything other than a GMX riser.


'If' the riser you're referring to is the same as pictured by Gregjlongbow in post #9, it says 'HOYT' below the grip. - John


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

jhinaz said:


> 'If' the riser you're referring to is the same as pictured by Gregjlongbow in post #9, it says 'HOYT' below the grip. - John


Yeah it’s the Epik 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skropi (Jan 1, 2019)

I got disappointed.....I had the connection, Woojin=GMX too firm in my mind....
The next step now is for him to see the light and shoot a....Gillo!


----------



## Captain Kirk (Sep 11, 2016)

Skropi said:


> The next step now is for him to see the light and shoot a....Gillo!


Since he is not at AT - zero probability.


----------



## Skropi (Jan 1, 2019)

Captain Kirk said:


> Skropi said:
> 
> 
> > The next step now is for him to see the light and shoot a....Gillo!
> ...


I am sure he learned how to shoot by lurking here hahaha!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I confess I would be interested in testing those Zest limbs against my "old" Masters MAX just to see if there is any difference.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Sep 11, 2016)

Skropi said:


> I am sure he learned how to shoot by lurking here hahaha!


Korean archery team after 1h on AT


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I always find it amusing when people criticize the very forum they post on.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Here’s his scorecard


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Damn. That's unreal.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

But here’s the thing... what if it IS the gear? We’ve never seen him shoot Xs without a bow... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Gregjlongbow said:


> But here’s the thing... what if it IS the gear? We’ve never seen him shoot Xs without a bow...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lack of evidence doesn't mean evidence is lacking.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Seattlepop said:


> Lack of evidence doesn't mean evidence is lacking.


You with your science. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Actually, that scorecard reminds me of one I signed for Thomas Stanwood in 2012.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

It’s crazy good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I don't remember how many 10's in a row the Korean girl shot in Athens, but it was 10 or 11 in a row.


----------



## f_thomas (Oct 12, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Kinda like getting a new hairstyle to take the attention off the 30 pounds you need to lose.


As I stand in front of the mirror with a stretchy band practicing my Brady Ellison form and don't even notice the beer gut.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

f_thomas said:


> As I stand in front of the mirror with a stretchy band practicing my Brady Ellison form and don't even notice the beer gut.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Skropi (Jan 1, 2019)

Well, we all know that equipment only has to meet basic standards, like not breaking, keeping alignment, etc. Otherwise the scores are purely the skill of the archer, which is..... impressive to say the least, with so many tens ......Recurve archery is turning to.... compound.....lol.


----------



## 10arrows (Feb 6, 2016)

Kim Woo Jin is my favorite archer. The man is awesome. His form looks flawless to me; but I am no expert


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

I believe he still holds 4 out of the 6 world records for the 1440 fita round and distances and the 70m round too. Insane level of shooting! 

And yet incredibly, Lee Woo Seok is more consistent on paper as he holds the world ranking number one position by virtue of medalling at every single international event he went to last year, Woojin just failed to medal at Berlin. 
I wouldn't be surprised that the sparring of these two is what is pushing the scores up. 

This season is going to be good... 😎


----------



## Captain Kirk (Sep 11, 2016)

limbwalker said:


> I always find it amusing when people criticize the very forum they post on.


Can't find criticism here.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

10arrows said:


> Kim Woo Jin is my favorite archer. The man is awesome. His form looks flawless to me; but I am no expert


Same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

10arrows said:


> Kim Woo Jin is my favorite archer. The man is awesome. His form looks flawless to me; but I am no expert


Mine is Jeremy Renner. He’s the most famous archer alive.


----------



## Skropi (Jan 1, 2019)

theminoritydude said:


> 10arrows said:
> 
> 
> > Kim Woo Jin is my favorite archer. The man is awesome. His form looks flawless to me; but I am no expert
> ...


I had to use google, as I am not good with names. Well........I almost threw up lol.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

tooold said:


> Chris, could you confirm this and perhaps determine what weight limbs he is using and his holding weight?


Kim Woojin is shooting the new Zest limbs. His limbs are 46# longs. His holding weight is 52-54 pounds. 

Chris


----------



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

Skropi said:


> I had to use google, as I am not good with names. Well........I almost threw up lol.


Ok, maybe; but how many of us can SING about their shooting like he can?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ27iS1mkuo


----------



## stevebster (Feb 5, 2018)

all these short term memory folks. Clearly Legolas is the most famous archer alive.. I think it would be a coin flip between Renner, AKA Hawkeye, and Katniss for second. Shout out to Brady though for his stage win yesterday.


----------



## BlasterMcMassiv (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes


----------



## EvilGarfield (May 30, 2018)

chrstphr said:


> Kim Woojin is shooting the new Zest limbs. His limbs are 46# longs. His holding weight is 52-54 pounds.
> 
> Chris


Amy idea when those limbs will be coming out and what will their price range be?

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

EvilGarfield said:


> Amy idea when those limbs will be coming out and what will their price range be?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


Hi, they are available now and are $749.99. Same price as the Veracity limbs were.


Chris


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

As laudable as Kim's shooting is/has been, it's nice to see Brady healthy and shooting well and sealing the deal. He was pretty pumped about it.


----------



## stevebster (Feb 5, 2018)

If you saw the short video interview done with Brady after the match he related that when he got to the podium Kim said "welcome back". Speaks to mutual respect.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

stevebster said:


> If you saw the short video interview done with Brady after the match he related that when he got to the podium Kim said "welcome back". Speaks to mutual respect.


I didn't see that - nice!


----------



## tooold (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I would imagine that the Koreans enjoy nothing more than having a worthy opponent to compete against, especially if it's an American. Same is true for most of the rest of the world.


----------



## tooold (Jul 26, 2015)

chrstphr said:


> Kim Woojin is shooting the new Zest limbs. His limbs are 46# longs. His holding weight is 52-54 pounds.
> 
> Chris


Chris, any idea of Kim's draw length?


----------



## Skropi (Jan 1, 2019)

tooold said:


> chrstphr said:
> 
> 
> > Kim Woojin is shooting the new Zest limbs. His limbs are 46# longs. His holding weight is 52-54 pounds.
> ...


Its only a guess, but I am pretty sure its around 30".


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Skropi said:


> Its only a guess, but I am pretty sure its around 30".


Some WA videos from like 2015 when they used to post stats for all of the archers said 30" draw, but I think they based that on arrow length.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

tooold said:


> Chris, any idea of Kim's draw length?


No, i dont know his draw length. 


Chris


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Finally watched the matches from Medellin, and noticed that Kim's backup bow was the Epik, but with Veracity limbs still. Maybe there isn't as much of a difference between the Zest and previous Veracity?


----------



## martinfuchs (Jan 18, 2017)

Where were you able to watch? It’s not on YouTube yet and I couldn’t find it anywhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

martinfuchs said:


> Where were you able to watch? It’s not on YouTube yet and I couldn’t find it anywhere else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it is actually on YouTube since it was a live stream. Basically everybody outside the US can watch the stream live and as often as they want afterwards.

Recurve individual finals:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZAUEcNvXpo

USA vs Korea mixed match starts around 23:30
Kim Woojin vs Sjef VDB starts around 1:25:00


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

If you use the Chrome web browser, get the free extension Hotspot Shield, and choose Germany as your country; worked fine last night.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilGarfield (May 30, 2018)

Why are the videos blocked in the USA?

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

EvilGarfield said:


> Why are the videos blocked in the USA?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


something in the deal with NBC. It is same for the Olympic stuff. 


Chris


----------



## martinfuchs (Jan 18, 2017)

Montalaar said:


> Well, it is actually on YouTube since it was a live stream. Basically everybody outside the US can watch the stream live and as often as they want afterwards.
> 
> Recurve individual finals:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZAUEcNvXpo
> ...





Gregjlongbow said:


> If you use the Chrome web browser, get the free extension Hotspot Shield, and choose Germany as your country; worked fine last night.


Thanks guys, this worked!!


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Just thought people who were on this thread might be interested to see that Kim Woojin was shooting his old GMX/Veracity combo at the World Cup finals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexel_martin (Sep 18, 2017)

Gregjlongbow said:


> Just thought people who were on this thread might be interested to see that Kim Woojin was shooting his old GMX/Veracity combo at the World Cup finals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it possible that the veracity might be grouping better than the zest? The extra speed of the zest might have slightly decreased its stability (compared to veracity) or may have slightly affected his tune.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

lexel_martin said:


> Is it possible that the veracity might be grouping better than the zest? The extra speed of the zest might have slightly decreased its stability (compared to veracity) or may have slightly affected his tune.


Well neither him nor Bae shot very well during the finals, but that doesn’t mean the limbs weren’t grouping better. I have the Zest now, and I find them to be more forgiving. They are not as smooth to me though. Even with the limb bolts middle to our. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

“Bae”.
Lol it’s finally happened.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Do not forget that:
- Not all limbs are made same, even if they look same
- Not all risers are made same, even if they look same
- When you are at top level and you have reached that level using a specific riser/limbs combination, you usually keep that combination as reference one to compare new solutions to it.
- More than above, if you have troubles in finding again your form, first step is ever to get back to that "verified" combination, to separate your problems from shooting material. 
Not all archers (none, may be) are 100% independent from that magic combination that brought them to the top. Those that know this will come back faster from shooting problems.


----------

